# AppleScript pour renommer fichiers et dossier



## djoull (20 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai (encore) besoin de votre aide...
Je suis sûr que pour certains d'entre vous ça va vous demander 3min mais mois ça fait plus de 3h que j'essaie et je n'arrive à rien...oups! ;-)

Bref, j'ai un tas de dossier qui sont nommés par exemple
 - Photos de vacances (batch 001befe)
 - Photos de vacances (batch 032rene)

A l'intérieur de ces dossiers j'ai des fichiers nommés
- Photos de vacances (batch 001befe) 001.jpg
- Photos de vacances (batch 001befe) 002.jpg
- Photos de vacances (batch 001befe) 003.jpg

etc etc

Ce que je voudrais c'est créer un applescript me permettant de renommer TOUS les dossiers et TOUS les fichiers à l'intérieur de ceux-ci simplement en supprimant les parenthèses et les caractères à l'intérieur de celles-ci...

Donc pour obtenir;
Dossier:  - Photos de vacances
Fichiers: - Photos de vacances 001.jpg

Un tout grand merci d'avance à tous...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2015)

plein de fils là dessus

la recherche interne de fils  dans les nouveaux forums macg est  pour l'instant encore assez "capricieuse"

en attendant amélioration  vaut mieux chercher autrement

par exemple google ( ou autre) avec recherche  restreinte au site
Recherche écrite de cette façon:
site:forums.macg.co _ termes de recherche_

exemples  qui te donneront des pistes
site:forums.macg.co renommer automator
site:forums.macg.co renommer applescript

note
"renommer" est une des actions standard  automator


----------

